# Post some cool metal pics of your band.



## Shawn (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, all, I had some fun tonight jammin', my drummer, Ron, his wife took some pics, here they are, enjoy. 

my drummer, Ron and my bass player/vocalist, Jon~







me and Jon~






Ron again~






Jon again~






Me again~






I have known these guys ever since I moved here in 1989, they are like brothers to me. 

For those of you in a band, Post up some band pics!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool stuff, it looks like your bassist eyes the strings into submission causing them to fret notes


----------



## Ryan (Sep 16, 2006)

hrmm last multimember band i was in..




Im second from the left




On the right


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 16, 2006)

This was me a few years ago in my previous band. I think i was 17 at the time.






Picture turned out smaller than i thought.






Earlier this year


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 16, 2006)

Not in this band anymore but...






Origin in the crowd front and center  






Origin's vocalist on stage with us doing a Slayer cover duet with our vocalist:











contrary to popular belief death metal attracts ladies:






this show was in the basement of an old funeral home, doesn't get any more metal that that:


----------



## Shaman (Sep 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> hrmm last multimember band i was in..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That guy on the left looks like Nile's live bass player?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeh, that's him. We played in a couple bands together back in the ol days. ;p


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 16, 2006)

My singer, drummer, and I





Me





My bassist (and the Beast)





Bassist and drummer





Drummer and I


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


>



DUDE, what is that guitar?  Me like.


----------



## Adam (Sep 16, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> DUDE, what is that guitar?  Me like.


It's a Halo BH


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 16, 2006)

Yngwie said:


> It's a Halo BH



 

very good bang for the buck guitar!!!!


----------



## Shaman (Sep 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yeh, that's him. We played in a couple bands together back in the ol days. ;p



It's a small world isn't it


----------



## Ryan (Sep 17, 2006)

Too small i think sometimes hehe


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool pics, guys. 


eleven59 said:


> My singer, drummer, and I
> My bassist (and the Beast)


I like your bass player's bass and his strap is pretty cool too.


----------



## starsnuffer (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, I don't think I'd classify us as a pure metal band, but here are some pics with fire, and fire is metal, no?

These are screen caps from a video shoot we just finished (video is still being edited). http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...&MyToken=15132a4a-6577-46ae-8760-fb6d15678f56











I'm the one with the black carvin.

-W
http://www.lonero.net
http://www.myspace.com/lonero


----------



## Leon (Sep 19, 2006)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a minute. it just hit me... Shawn, your bandmembers names are:

Ron, Jon, and Shawn.

this means i can join your band as a rhythm guitar player, since my name is Leon


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 19, 2006)

Leon said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a minute. it just hit me... Shawn, your bandmembers names are:
> 
> Ron, Jon, and Shawn.
> 
> this means i can join your band as a rhythm guitar player, since my name is Leon


hahahahahahah, that's great.

starsnuffer that seems pretty cool haha, all that junk on fire \m/


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 19, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Cool pics, guys.
> 
> I like your bass player's bass and his strap is pretty cool too.


Yeah, The Beast, it's awesome  Sounds great too. Totally uncomfortable to play and hangs in a weird place, but still awesome.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2006)

i heard when you sit and play a beast it tries to stab you through the heart...


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ryan said:


> i heard when you sit and play a beast it tries to stab you through the heart...


...and genitals. Yes.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2006)

wicked..


----------



## Shawn (Sep 19, 2006)

Leon said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a minute. it just hit me... Shawn, your bandmembers names are:
> 
> Ron, Jon, and Shawn.
> 
> this means i can join your band as a rhythm guitar player, since my name is Leon


Yeah, I know, that would be cool, Leon, I could actually use a rhythm guitarist but you're in Ohio. 

Cool pics, guys, nice fire too.


----------

